# Alien Prequel



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Scifi wire(or is that Syfy wire? :scratchin) reports that Tony & Ridley Scott are going to do a prequel to Aliens.

http://scifiwire.com/2009/05/alien-reboot-a-prequel-is.php

This has potential. Maybe we'll find out how that ship where they found the Alien eggs on LV-426 got there. 

Mike


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting news for this franchise indeed.

Thanks for the info Mike.


----------

